# Furry Subreddit!



## bearetic (May 31, 2010)

If you're on reddit, you might as well stop by http://www.reddit.com/r/furry/ 'cause it's not completely inactive anymore!

Reddit: Post a link, vote up or down on it, and comment on it, too. Vote the comments up or down, too. It's that simple.

Slightly different than FAF/Lynx/LotD. rootdown's done a pretty good job of posting links you wouldn't normally think of with furry, not to mention the bulk of the material there recently. Like this for example.

s'yeah... stuff. etc. /post


----------

